# Thames Valley TTOC Chinese Night - Wed 05th May



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 05th May, 7:30 PM*

The Mandarin Duck
Beech Tree Rd
Holmer Green
High Wycombe
Buckinghamshire
HP15 6UR

This is a nice restaurant that we eat in quite often, and we've always had a great meal. There is a car park at the front which should be fairly empty on a Wednesday evening, so we may be able to get some nice photos. Everyone is welcome, so if you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

So who's up for this? [smiley=cheers.gif]

phodge & Mr phodge
London
blunkybill & Mrs blunkybill
badyaker
Bucks85th
TT02OOT
slineTT & Miss slineTT
brucey1985
V6 SRS
deekoy & Mrs deekoy 
Korry
B16TTC
ianttr & Mrs ianttr


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds good to me.

Ldn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

8)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll see what's happening nearer to the date. I'm hoping to get to Kneesworth on the 12th, so 2 in 2 weeks might be too much.

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Sean. Hope you can make it, but if not, we'll see you at Kneesworth.


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey.

Count us in and reserve the crispy duck. lol

Hopefully the Mrs will have her new toy so we may have 2 TT's to bring along.

See you all then.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Don't worry, they'll be plenty of crispy duck to go round!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

woooooooooooooo!

That was a yes, cheers for adding me in Penny


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Is that a yes...??!!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

That'll be a 'yes' from me then!

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We should be there Penny......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry about the last meet. With my shift work, they can change at the last minute.

Show me as attending and ill definately know by tomorrow.

Carlos


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Carlos, I've put you down as a possible so that you can let me know nearer the time.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Work schedule has freed up, so upgrade me to a definite. Will also be at Kneesworth. 

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Coolio! 8)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Guess I won't be using Cherwell Valley services on the way down to get my V-Power judging by tonights news.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Probably not a good idea. David said it was well ablaze when he came past last night.

There's a Shell just off J4 that we can point you to if need be....


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

my new shift is a 8-4 so count me in for the meet. Should be good for my first one.

Brucey


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That's great Carlos! Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Mr and Mrs Deekoy will confirm tonight after we confirm a baby sitter :wink: would be nice to meet you all!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,

Can you count me in as well, please? It will be my first one so please be nice !


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Korry, welcome along! It'll be good to meet you... 

Mr & Mrs deekoy, looking forward to meeting you too. Let me know when you've bribed your babysitter.... :wink:


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

So looks like the baby sitter is sorted! This will be our first time as well so we promise we will be easy on you


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news!


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

So how many have we got going so far?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All listed on the 1st post Carlos. 

Looks like it's shaping up to be a good night!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

**************************************************************************************************************************

*Important info* for those of you coming from the *M40*.

There are *3 speed cameras* on your route that you should be aware of as they are normally live.

The first one is outside the Church in Hazlemere, and covers the other side of the road, so will be waiting for you on your way home.

At the double roundabout in the centre of Hazlemere you will go left towards Holmer Green. The second camera is near the bottom of the hill after this roundabout and covers your side of the road. The third camera is as you come up the hill on the other side of the dip, again covering your side of the road.

*Please be careful*, and remember that these cameras are all in *30mph* limits.

**************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Penny,
Just back from Italy, so count me in.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! Good holiday..??


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Penny - Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this time  . But please keep me posted on the next one. Thanks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Indu, hope to see you next time!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just a quick bump in case anyone else wants to join us tomorrow night...


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

2 more please  . mr and mrs ianttr.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! See you tomorrow.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

1 less here I'm sorry to report.

Both me and the TT are looking and feeling a bit rough, so no late night long distance excursions for me. 

Should be sorted at the weekend, so see you at Kneesworth.

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for letting me know, Sean. Feeling a bit under the weather myself, so understand that you don't want to drive too far! Hope you feel better soon...

See you at Kneesworth next week.


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Soo sorry - we got all the way there and then had a family crisis at home so had to come back!! Nightmare!


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Penny, most enjoyable.

Ldn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

deekoy said:


> Soo sorry - we got all the way there and then had a family crisis at home so had to come back!! Nightmare!


Hope you got everything sorted deekoy! Maybe next time....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night guys and girls! Thanks to all who came along and made it such good fun.

Letisia, it was good to meet you and your MKII was stunning!

Alec, good to meet you too. Hope you can make it along in the future...but good luck to your son in his cycle race next month!

Hope everyone enjoyed themselves. The crispy duck was yummy!!

I'll sort something out in the usual place in Marlow for the beginning of June.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you once again Penny, wonderful meet..........


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

phodge said:


> deekoy said:
> 
> 
> > Soo sorry - we got all the way there and then had a family crisis at home so had to come back!! Nightmare!
> ...


We did - worse thing was we actually made it to the car park of the chinese before having to turn around!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Well at least I get the chance to goto Bedford tomorrow!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought I saw a silver coupe pull into the car park whilst we were inside....but no-one came in so I thought nothing further of it!

Have a good time tomorrow and keep an eye out for next month...


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Penny, I enjoyed meeting you guys and I am looking forward to next month !


----------

